
Who will pay for the bailout? If you’re under 50 and working, you will - spking
https://fortune.com/2020/04/20/who-will-pay-for-stimulus-package-checks-sba-ppp-loans-debt-us-coronavirus-bailout/
======
spking
Archive: [http://archive.md/4s1kX](http://archive.md/4s1kX)

